# Barrel Length and Accuracy??



## toppin (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm looking to get a new muzzleloader and am deciding between the CVA Accura V2 and the CVA Accura MR. I like the weather resistant coating on the MR, but the barrel is 2" shorter (25" vs. 27" on the V2). How will this shorter barrel affect accuracy at long distances? I'm hoping to hold a consistent group at 300 yards. Thanks for your help! (Has anyone heard if CVA is going to add the weather resistant coating to the V2 anytime soon? I'm not worried about the extra pound of weight; just accuracy).

Thanks,


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Barrel length does not effect accuracy. Now, you will get a smiggin more velocity from a longer barrel which will allow you to reduce your hold over or extend your point blank range sighting. Also, "consistency" is in no way related to barrel length.


----------



## toppin (Apr 2, 2008)

So, the notion that a longer barrel will increase accuracy at longer distances (given everything else is the same of course) is just a wives tale? Good to know. Anyone disagree?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

It is true that a longer barrel may help you shoot a little more accurately when you are shooting with open sights because you have a longer sight plain. This is particularly true with hand guns when you compare say a 1 1/2 " snub nose with the same gun with a 6" barrel, but the effect would be much less when you compare say a 24" and a 30" barrel on a rifle. But in either case, it is not the fact that the longer barrel is more accurate, it is just a little easier to hold the longer barrel steady and keep the sights lined up. Most people that are talking about shooting 300 yards are almost always using magnification and in that case the point is moot.


----------

